# Reptiles as hobby/pets?



## Daleos89 (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi, 

My friend is having trouble with her landlady, in her contract it states no pets, but verbally she was told she can have what she wants, and everything was fine until now, she has become a bit sh***y and said the animals need to be out by tonight... 
However, if i remember correctly, reptiles kept in an enclosed space (vivarium) ...are they not counted as a hobby and not a pet?
and if so can anyone point me in the right direction for some info, such as legislation etc?

thanks


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

It depends on EXACTLY what the contract states TBH.

This guy had the sort of the same problem:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/676022-legal-issues.html


----------



## Daleos89 (Apr 25, 2008)

Hey, the contract states pets, no specifications as to species etc or types of animals


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

Does it say 'domestic pets' or just pets?
(Sorry, just to confirm!)


----------



## Daleos89 (Apr 25, 2008)

just pets, which is why im wondering if we can get around it because they shouldnt be counted as pets as they have an enclosed environment


----------



## Daleos89 (Apr 25, 2008)

and i have to add, she is moving in with me in a new place on may the 7th, the reason this has come about is the landlady is trying everything she can to not pay pack the deposit, my friend gave her some sort of letter earlier and now the landlady is being petty


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

In theory, you could go about it 2 ways.

1) They are fully enclosed etc etc 
2) A verbal contract is still a contract by law under the Sale of Goods Act (or the Sales of Services Act)


----------



## Daleos89 (Apr 25, 2008)

ooo I like number 2, but would there be no conflict with this and the contract?


----------



## Daleos89 (Apr 25, 2008)

just read that verbal contracts are not valid in the case of tenancy agreements and everything has to be done in writing


----------



## R1Dan (Nov 8, 2009)

My agreement states no domestic animals or birds, hence they are happy at the 6 month inspection and find my zoo. :lol2:


----------



## Daleos89 (Apr 25, 2008)

lol, just read, def states ( in handwriting) no pets allowed in property, nothing else


----------

